# my tn walker/quarter horse mare.



## chika1235

this is my horse beauty she is a 4 yr old tn walker/quarter mix mare,she was given to me for my birthday 2 years ago.when i got her the only thing she knew how to do was ride,she had no groundmanners,she didnt want to load,and she was very head shy,well after working with her for 2 years she can now lead,loaunge,bathe,load,i can ride her bareback through water,she barrel races,shows,parades,and trail rides,and she is starting to jump.i have even taught my 2 couzins(they are the ones working and riding her in the pictures,they didnt know how to work my camera)to ride her.she is a good horse that likes what she does.she can keep up with the gaited horses and she shows in western pleasure,halter,and leadline 10 and under.she is a good horse that im planning on donating to s.t.a.r. a theraputic riding center when she gets older (around 15-20).she isnt gaited.please dont be too tough on the critiques i know she aint the best looking horse but she is probably the most well behaved.


----------



## chika1235

those are my couzins brittany(red hair) and taya working with beauty,i have to use a tie down on her because when she doesnt like something she puts her head up high and its impossible to control her head.im working on it now and she is doing better.


----------



## Sunny06

Is that a Tom Thumb you are using?
Does the horse gait?


----------



## iridehorses

You seem to have done some good things with her. She looks fine. 

One suggestion I would make and that is to ride her with a breast collar. Not because you want her saddle to stay in place but to allow her tie down to run through it. With it hanging the way it does when her head is down, it is way to easy for her to get her hoof through it and that can cause a very bad wreck.

Another way to avoid it is to use a line around her neck and have the tie down run through that instead of a breast collar.

BTW, try moving her to a different shanked bit, the TT you have her in now is a very unbalanced bit and the straight shanks make more severe then it needs to be.


----------



## chika1235

sunny06 said:


> Is that a Tom Thumb you are using?
> Does the horse gait?


 
no she isnt gaited.yes i usually use a tom thumb with her but i can use a snaffle with her too,she just isnt as responsive.


----------



## chika1235

iridehorses said:


> You seem to have done some good things with her. She looks fine.
> 
> One suggestion I would make and that is to ride her with a breast collar. Not because you want her saddle to stay in place but to allow her tie down to run through it. With it hanging the way it does when her head is down, it is way to easy for her to get her hoof through it and that can cause a very bad wreck.
> 
> Another way to avoid it is to use a line around her neck and have the tie down run through that instead of a breast collar.
> 
> BTW, try moving her to a different shanked bit, the TT you have her in now is a very unbalanced bit and the straight shanks make more severe then it needs to be.


yes ive been riding her in a breastcollar then it broke,im trying to fix it one of the screws came loose and im trying to find a replacement screw.what other shanked bit can i use on her?i cant really use a snaffle bit with her because she doesnt respond well.


----------



## Tennessee

Wow. Interesting combination. I don't know if I have ever seen a Walker/QH mix. 

Looks like you are doing good with her.


----------



## Sunny06

chika1235 said:


> no she isnt gaited.yes i usually use a tom thumb with her but i can use a snaffle with her too,she just isnt as responsive.


How about you try a nice grazing snaffle? Has control, but is good in the right hands, and is WAY better than a TT. TTs are death traps.

That's odd that she isn't gaited. I've seen crosses that do..Maybe if you got her good and collected she would?


----------



## chika1235

sunny06 said:


> How about you try a nice grazing snaffle? Has control, but is good in the right hands, and is WAY better than a TT. TTs are death traps.
> 
> That's odd that she isn't gaited. I've seen crosses that do..Maybe if you got her good and collected she would?


no she would never gait with me,i cant really trot her bareback because she is the bumpiest horse ive ridden!i have to post in the saddle,her dad was a reg. tn walker stallion who has a very good gait but her mom was a quarter horse my friend bought at an auction.she was an accidental breeding because they think that the stud got loose and ended up with the quarter mare.


----------



## chika1235

Tennessee said:


> Wow. Interesting combination. I don't know if I have ever seen a Walker/QH mix.
> 
> Looks like you are doing good with her.


 
yeah i dont thin a tn walker/quarter horse is the best combo but i have seen some good ones,my mare has a skinny neck and a big head.she was an accidental breeding to a tn walker stud.i would personally never breed a tn walker with a quarter horse because they are soo diffrent!


----------

